# Has any enter(or have entered) online fishing tournaments?



## Ralph.the.fisherman (Apr 13, 2019)

Since getting my Gheenoe I have been fishing a lot more. Yesterday I ran into a guy who was taking a picture of his fish on a bump board with a badge at the tail. Turns out he is in an online tournament. Looks like fun to me. 

Has anyone done this or are in the process of doing this? Tell me what you think about it.

Feel free to post any pictures of your tournament fish.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I have fished a few of those tournaments. Check out I Angler. They run tournaments country wide for local causes.


----------



## palmettofish (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm in a military only one ran buy activ duty fishing. Com 

Done by area, state or over all. It's a good mix of stuff. Decent prizes.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

One of the biggest is the CCA Star tournament. I fish it every year, tons of catagories, prizes include boats, trucks...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

firecat1981 said:


> One of the biggest is the CCA Star tournament. I fish it every year, tons of catagories, prizes include boats, trucks...


That’s nothing like this. CCA puts a bounty on speckled trout every Summer for three months here in Texas. No live weigh ins and the minimum weight is 8#...I despise that shit. They may do it different over there but there’s no catch and release or live weigh in here. 
These online catch and release tournaments are by length. You get a unique “token” that has to be in the photo with a designated measuring board. Catch, photo, release, send photo in.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here are some from my kayak days.


----------



## Ralph.the.fisherman (Apr 13, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Here are some from my kayak days.
> 
> View attachment 73052
> View attachment 73054
> ...


Very nice fish. This really seems like it would be fun Are there any cons?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ralph.the.fisherman said:


> Very nice fish. This really seems like it would be fun Are there any cons?


Not really, I enjoyed these tournaments because they were over a period of time longer than a half day. Some went a month or so and you can pick days to go and not feel rushed.
The best part about them is releasing the fish where you caught them instead of these live weigh ins where the fish gets over handled then released at the nearest bait stand where dolphins get a free meal.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s nothing like this. CCA puts a bounty on speckled trout every Summer for three months here in Texas. No live weigh ins and the minimum weight is 8#...I despise that shit. They may do it different over there but there’s no catch and release or live weigh in here.
> 
> Didn’t know that they did that in TX. Would not be a fan either. Did CCA here in SWFL last year and I liked it for the first 2 weeks until the Lake O discharges started. On the fence on whether to do it this year.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm signing up, just on the off chance I catch a tagged fish. I think only 3 were caught by guys that entered last year, but like 12 or so buy guys who weren't registered.
I just think how pissed would I be if I catch a tagged fish by chance, and miss out on a $40+k prize.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

firecat1981 said:


> I'm signing up, just on the off chance I catch a tagged fish. I think only 3 were caught by guys that entered last year, but like 12 or so buy guys who weren't registered.
> I just think how pissed would I be if I catch a tagged fish by chance, and miss out on a $40+k prize.


I wish they would release some 18-20” tagged trout like they do redfish then it would be “fair”. You don’t see a category for 58” redfish which are the equivalent of 28” plus trout. I can’t fish it any more any way, the only way I can win is if a client is entered, I am entered and a client catches a winning fish then I get entered in a boat raffle.


----------



## f86sabjf (Nov 21, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wish they would release some 18-20” tagged trout like they do redfish then it would be “fair”. You don’t see a category for 58” redfish which are the equivalent of 28” plus trout. I can’t fish it any more any way, the only way I can win is if a client is entered, I am entered and a client catches a winning fish then I get entered in a boat raffle.


I thought they had a guide entry category for you guys??


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

f86sabjf said:


> I thought they had a guide entry category for you guys??


My clients


----------

